# Help please!



## 21772 (Aug 1, 2006)

Is a colon cleanse a good idea?


----------



## LNAPE (Feb 9, 1999)

Missie,Do you have diarrhea or constipation. I would say no to the colon cleanse becasue it will also remove the good bacteria needed to keep a healthy colon.Linda


----------

